# Weird Musescore Problems



## dsmo (Aug 29, 2015)

I just downloaded Musescore. I imported an orchestral piece from Sonar 8.5, using Midi 1, as Sonar 8.5 does not have XML. Most everything came out right, except that for some reason, it insists on two stave for the clarinets. The second stave is actually for tenor sax. But it lumps both staves together with a brace, and titles both as clarinets, completely ignoring the sax. I have managed to separate them and give them their proper titles and clefs, but after the first page, it reverts back to the weirdness.

Also, another problem: I can't figure out how to put in a title, composer, etc. Supposedly you just use the Add Menu, but all that does is put what looks like a text box superimposed on the flutes, but you can’t type anything in it, it disappears as soon as you try.

I know this is a free program, but I have heard a lot of good things about it. I'm hoping some here use it and can give me some tips. I tried joining their forum, but email issues have prevented that for the time being.


----------



## tonaliszt (Aug 29, 2015)

Hmm. I do use musescore, and XML import is not one of its strong suits. I don't know at all how to fix your first issue, as it is something I have also dealt with when importing from a daw. They have just released a new version, which I have not gotten yet, but it claims to have fixed many of the bugs. 

As for the title. You can add this from the Add Menu. Go to: Add-Text-Title. Right clicking and going to Add will allow you to add a title and composer. 

I hope this solved something. Musescore is amazing for the cost that it is, and you can do a lot of great things with it. 
Good Luck.


----------



## dsmo (Aug 30, 2015)

Well, I'm having some success working around the glitches. I should have things sorted out soon, and be ready to roll. I have not worked on scores for quite awhile, as I have focused on getting my works to sound good (using Sonar 8.5). It's good to be working with notes again. Nothing like a score to get you back in touch with your roots. Mine go back to pre-computer days. I taught myself theory and learned to compose by just jumping right in and doing it, figuring it out as I went. But it all started with notes on a page. It's good to see them again. Somehow, it looks more like a real musical composition.


----------



## dsmo (Aug 31, 2015)

Unfortunately, it's just one problem after another with Musescore. I had high hopes for this free software, but at this point, I'm considering buying something. I'm leaning toward Finale Print Music. I don't need the full version (I also don't need to spend 600.00). Does anyone have any thoughts on this? It's going for 119.00. There are many other choices, but the name is respected. Sibelius is one of my favorite composers, but that's no reason to buy the software. I'll be using it primarily to import my projects from Sonar, and then fix up the scores. So I need something that imports midi-1 files well. Notion is another possibility, at 100.00. But it seems to be aimed at realistic playback more than notation. Since I do my work first in sonar, and then export to notation, this doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## almound (Sep 1, 2015)

Notation programs are better in recent years, but by no means easy or flexible. There is a steep learning curve for any of them that are at all useful. And none of them can do what can be done using just paper and pen; write in two key-signatures or two time-signatures at the same time, write free-form notation anywhere on the page, be readable by other software (by scanning it in), add in new elements without completely reformatting the whole score, etc. 

But some producers of for-pay notation programs are relenting and have developed better payment structures. One can rent Sibelius now, for instance, in order to get an idea whether one wants to pay for it. And all have competitive upgrades; I got Sibelius for $249 that way, plus $99 for Notion 4.

One thing to consider, though, is playback. I've developed much of a system by which to control the playback of a sequencer, (which could be Sonar) by using a notation program.  (I happen to use Sibelius.) There are many advantages to it. The notation program acts like multiple MIDI controller keyboard inputs, one per staff. Through Kontakt player automation, instrument articulations are key-switched without user intervention as the score plays back. Again because of Kontakt player automation, the MIDI that is input is pre-mixed and thereby avoids most post-recording piano roll editor fudging and nudging. MIDI controllers that one doesn't own (like a breath controller) can be simulated by creating a new line in the notation program's engraving rules menu and then assigning it to the MIDI controller CC number.


----------



## almound (Sep 1, 2015)

mdiemer said:


> Wow, sounds very complicated, Al! It will as you say be a learning curve for me as I have spent that last 15 years using Sonar/Cakewalk. Before that it was good old pencil, paper and piano. Before the piano, guitar and three recorders. I would tune my guitar like a cello, the recorders were for the woodwinds. Then I got a violin at a pawn shop. The advent of music software has been both helpful but also demanding and distracting. Fortunately, I'm now retired and can devote the time I need to wrap my head around the technology.


Check out my Youtube channel. This is a lot easier than it looks. I've done much of the work already. It's free. Basically one just fools the sequencer into thinking the notation program is a keyboard. I've spent a lot of time creating videos to show exactly how to do what I'm talking about. There's about a dozen hours of tutorials there, so you won't have to guess at much. If you need to know anything, just ask. I've worked on this for about four years now and have about 15 years experience with electronic music creation so there isn't much I haven't pounded my head against.


----------

